# Help me pick rims- Need opinions:)



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking for new 19" rims for my Black 09 CC

I'm completely lost so many options

so Im asking you what rims would you choose

Im planing to get them from here:
http://www.powerwheelspro.com/wholesale/search_result.php?Brand=AUDI/VW

and currently looking at:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

and last one


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothin but sags!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

peterek said:


>


That one ^


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

My 1st choice:









My 2nd choice:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I like pEAkfrEAk choices 

too bad that A8 Replicas are not in 19" sizes


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

peterek said:


> I like pEAkfrEAk choices
> 
> too bad that A8 Replicas are not in 19" sizes


Then I guess that you have to choose 20s


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

run rubber bands on 20" on Chicago's roads??? that would be painful


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

peterek said:


> run rubber bands on 20" on Chicago's roads??? that would be painful


Ok 1:0 for you  Then take my 2nd choice. They look pretty good on a CC


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

VW R32 sport rims


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Ok 1:0 for you  Then take my 2nd choice. They look pretty good on a CC


yeah yours 2nd choice was my 1st before I saw those audi replicas 

now i need to figure out all those numbers offset and that crap


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

peterek said:


> yeah yours 2nd choice was my 1st before I saw those audi replicas
> 
> now i need to figure out all those numbers offset and that crap


The OEM wheels are 19x9 offset 52. Audi Part No: 4F0601025CH


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> The OEM wheels are 19x9 offset 52. Audi Part No: 4F0601025CH


I have those rims-









They are:
17" x 8", 5 Lug, 112mm Bolt Pattern, 41mm Offset 

Audi Replicas: (info from the webiste that sells them
18 80 et45 pcd 5-112 CB 66.6- Not sure what CB means??????

so if mine are 41 offset and audi replicas are 45 that means they will stick out more right? do i need spacer?

Would 235/35/ 18 or 19 tires work and look good on this rim?


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

peterek said:


> I like pEAkfrEAk choices
> 
> too bad that A8 Replicas are not in 19" sizes


I thought I've seen them in 19s bc initially, I had thought about getting these wheels in 19s.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

go with the interlagos reps!!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

A8 reps do come in 19


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> A8 reps do come in 19


Do you know where i can get them from?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.894824,-87.640639


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Wheels please not rims. I vote these in 20" FTW:


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

19s:
http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/19-wheels.html
or
http://www.finishlinewheels.com/specials/14,AUDI/

One of my top choices too!

Just scroll down the pages.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

secondletter23 said:


> 19s:
> http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/19-wheels.html
> or
> http://www.finishlinewheels.com/specials/14,AUDI/
> ...


 You just made me even more confused


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

19" Interlagos reps, but half that is because it's what I want to do and your car is pretty much exactly what I want mine to look like in 6 months.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

These are next  










Viel Spaß!


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

romney said:


> These are next
> 
> Viel Spaß!


 Those are the other ones I can't decide on. I love them on DOQ fastlane's car, but not sold on them on black cars.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

peterek said:


> I have those rims-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CB = center bore 

Newer Audi do have a CB of 66,6mm but you need 57,1mm. So you need an adapter to install those rims. 

A 8" rim doesn't look good with a 235-35-19 tire IMHO.I like the stretch look  

The easiest way is you install these with 235/35-19 tires


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

I got 18" Interlagos wheels standard on my 2012 Lux Ltd. I was hell bent to put 19" RS4 Audi replicas on like someone else's car here on the forum. However, the first week I had the car here in OHio, I hit a couple of pot holes, got a feel for the 18"s...and there's no way I could ponder going with 19"s unless I was using it as a summer evening cruiser...which I'm not. 

If you're into suspension lowering and/or going beyond 18" wheels...prepare for a jarring ride and potential for busted rims if you are anywhere in the snow belt. 

...and coincidently, I get as many compliments on the Interlagos rims as I do on the car. I've had several car guys ask what kind of custom rims they are....so bonus to VW for that.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

dmcdayton said:


> I got 18" Interlagos wheels standard on my 2012 Lux Ltd. I was hell bent to put 19" RS4 Audi replicas on like someone else's car here on the forum. However, the first week I had the car here in OHio, I hit a couple of pot holes, got a feel for the 18"s...and there's no way I could ponder going with 19"s unless I was using it as a summer evening cruiser...which I'm not.
> 
> If you're into suspension lowering and/or going beyond 18" wheels...prepare for a jarring ride and potential for busted rims if you are anywhere in the snow belt.
> 
> ...and coincidently, I get as many compliments on the Interlagos rims as I do on the car. I've had several car guys ask what kind of custom rims they are....so bonus to VW for that.


 Interesting..... 

i was thinking about getting eibach springs to lower my car, so you saying that 18" is safer choice? and better quality ride? 

What tire size would you recommend?


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've bottomed out, slightly, on 2 different speed bumps in my area. While I think the Drivers Gear springs (discussed on various threads) offer slight improvement in the tilt of the car, going with others with intent to lower...well, proceed at your own risk, car is pretty low compared to most companies vehicles. 

I find my stock CC with 18"s to be firm in the corners and adept at cruising normal Ohio streets with the occasional pothole, rough patch, etc. The bigger the rim, the smaller the sidewall will be on the tire and the less cushion your wheels will have, so rougher/firmer the ride. My friend put cool summer 19"s on his BMW and cracked a rim on a pothole within first 3 months. 

I was between CC, A4 and BMW 3 Series...I love the 3's handling...but the CC gets me in the ballpark handling wise of the 3 without the rough/firm ride. Ride comfort for handling was not a tradeoff I wanted. 

The lowered suspension and bigger rims look awesome though, you just need to decide what tradeoffs you want to make. For me, VW found the sweet spot with what came stock.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

dmcdayton said:


> I've bottomed out, slightly, on 2 different speed bumps in my area. While I think the Drivers Gear springs (discussed on various threads) offer slight improvement in the tilt of the car, going with others with intent to lower...well, proceed at your own risk, car is pretty low compared to most companies vehicles.
> 
> I find my stock CC with 18"s to be firm in the corners and adept at cruising normal Ohio streets with the occasional pothole, rough patch, etc. The bigger the rim, the smaller the sidewall will be on the tire and the less cushion your wheels will have, so rougher/firmer the ride. My friend put cool summer 19"s on his BMW and cracked a rim on a pothole within first 3 months.
> 
> ...


 
What Tires are you running on 18"s? I just dont like the big gap between fender and the wheel and the huge tire on 17s... 

but also i dont want to deal with bent rims and harsh ride .... 


Very helpful thread i must say


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

So the question now is 19" for looks or 18" for comfort and peace of mind(potholes)????

Help!


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

My stock CC Lux Ltd came with 18" Interlagos and Continental Tires. I agree, I think 17s would be too conservative. Post back pictures of what you decide. Have fun.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

19's look better, but 18's are a good compromise if you live in rough (road) conditions. 
Especially if you're looking at (cheap) replica wheels....they're not exactly going to be the best quality wheels. You get what you pay for 

17's are too small :thumbdown:


----------



## Frisco_CC (Apr 23, 2012)

*19" Scirocco Installed With 245/35/19*

Here are the 19 inch Scirocco rim installed with 245/35/19 tires and stock ride height. They fill wells pretty well. It might be a good start.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Frisco_CC said:


> Here are the 19 inch Scirocco rim installed with 245/35/19 tires and stock ride height. They fill wells pretty well. It might be a good start.


 


I love it!!!!!!! 

so it is on stock suspension? no rubbing or anything? how is the quality of the ride? 

What tires are you running? 

man It looks sweet. I rather go from 17 to 19 than from 17 to 18 , dont want to spend money for 1 inch difference 


And im sure 19 inch rims even on stock suspension would look great with gold coast body kit ( it makes the car look lower)


----------



## Frisco_CC (Apr 23, 2012)

No rubbing at all. Everyone thinks it is lowered, but the wheels and tires simply fill the wells to the max. Haven't had an issue yet with over 16K on them. I would pop the wheels and tires on and then see if you need to lower and by how much. 

It rides a bit firmer than before but that is solely due to the sidewall being shorter. 

The tire is an Achilles ATR Sport . @ about $150 each plus $700 for the rims it got the look done on a budget. I do plan to upgrade the tires to something better but only after these wear out. That allows time for a Porsche big brake upgrade with either drilled or slotted rotors. 

I too am thinking of the gold coast add ons as well. I think that it would lock it down even more visually.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Frisco_CC said:


> Here are the 19 inch Scirocco rim installed with 245/35/19 tires and stock ride height. They fill wells pretty well. It might be a good start.


 Those are replicas or OEM?


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the 19s, those look great. 

I think that those were an option on CCs during 1 model year, I seem to recall seeing 19" Interlagos as a selectable option on VWs carnfigurator at some point. 

That look is now tied with Romney's 19" Audi RS Replica wheels in my book of favorites. With my 18" Interlago coming in an acceptable 3rd place. 

Maybe I should move to where the roads are better, sick of potholes here in Ohio.


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

Frisco-CC..love the wheels and look. I have the same wheels on my white CC as well, but mine are 18" OEM. 

Not sure if there is a difference or maybe after market calls them something else. Mine are "Interlagos" vs "Scirocco". 

My OEM's run 235/40 18


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC-2010 said:


> Mine are "Interlagos" vs "Scirocco".


 I think he was saying they are Scirocco wheels because they are available as OEM on the Scirocco:


----------



## Frisco_CC (Apr 23, 2012)

Replicas... 19 x 8 45 mm offset, OEM are 18 only ....plenty of room for a big brake kit. 

They are marketed by several different companies under different names mine were from ECS Tuning under the Alzor branding. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2143389/ 

I would call them Interlagos too . But the original link in the post called them Scirocco, so I went with that to keep continuity with the original images.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

So if i decide to go with a rim: 

19 8.5 ET45 5X112 CB66.45 

what tires should i put on 8.5? Im not into a stretched look was thinking about 235/35/19 or should i go with 245? 

I kno that CC has CB 57 do i need some kind of adapters? if so where i can get them?? 

and what is ET45?


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Are OEM Interlagos silver or hyper silver in color? I was just wondering because I've never really paid attention to the color when I've seen a CC with them and the reps appear to be a little more silvery than the normal white-ish silver of OEMs. 

Or my color could just be off on my screen.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

peterek said:


> and last one


 Man I love these wheels, and they would easily be my first choice for when I get my CC, except for cleaning them has to be HELL!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

secondletter23 said:


> Are OEM Interlagos silver or hyper silver in color?


 OEM Interlagos are available in Painted Silver or Polished 

On the painted ones....it's definitely NOT a hyper silver though. Just a plain jane bright silver paint (like on the OEM Phoenix 17" & Daytona 18" wheels)


----------



## Frisco_CC (Apr 23, 2012)

ET is the offset


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

IMO I would go with 20s i paid 1200 for these w/ tires 
Specs 20x9 et41 245/30/20 

installed


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

cvillarraga said:


> IMO I would go with 20s i paid 1200 for these w/ tires
> Specs 20x9 et41 245/30/20
> 
> installed


 Very nice! 

Can I asked where you purchased, please? 

Thanks, 

TM


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

I think discount tire. The tires are from tire rack I bought old DOTs so they were like $100 each


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

cvillarraga said:


> IMO I would go with 20s i paid 1200 for these w/ tires
> Specs 20x9 et41 245/30/20
> 
> installed


 Those are huge wheels.. 

How is the ride quality comparing to stock?


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

It's not that's bad. Probably because I went with a 245/30 instead if like most guys in here with 235/35 with some serious stretch. I will admit they occasional pothole can be rough but the car isnt lowered so really no change in ride. Fortunately in florida they keep the roads pretty smooth and pothole free!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wtufqy


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm back! Still can't decide what rims i want! 
and there is new one I like 









http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=588 

Wheel Size: 18x8 
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5X112 
Wheel Offset: +35mm 
CB: 57.1 

or: 









Wheel Size: 18x8 
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5X112 
Wheel Offset: +35mm 
CB: 57.1 

So what do I need to fit them on my CC?? adapters? Spacers? im not going for any poke look , just dont want them to go deeper inside fender than stock rims 

8inch rim - would 235/35/19 be good tire for it? i don't like stretched look and im on stock height but with Gold Coast kit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those are replicas or OEM?


 Reps....my limited lux came with the 18s stock and I asked the 
Dealer if they come in a 19, since I liked them very much. They said no, so I went with the Sagittas


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I think i have almost everything figured out . almost 

Last question 

if the rim is 8" wide what tires are better 235 or 245? 
would 9" rim fit the cc with no issues? ( stock height) and if yes, is 245 tire enough for 9"? 

im not into too stretched look,


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

peterek said:


> I think i have almost everything figured out . almost
> 
> Last question
> 
> ...


 235 will work fine on 8" as that's what comes standard on the CC 17x8 rims. 245 should be just fine on a 9" as I used to run that on a 17x9 on another car I used to have. The part about whether it will fit on a CC though I have no idea.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

9 inch runs will fit depending what ET u run. I'm running 9inch with a 41ET and I'm about flush with the fender. My tires are 245 very slightly stretched. If ur doin and 8inch 235 will be fine. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wulapu


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

heres a close up


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qbnhup


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

i like turbine 19" wheels for stock height. everything else needs drop.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

19sagitta 235/35/19,lowered on eibach pro-kit (soon on koni ss coils ) front spacers 12mm rear 5mm hope this will help you a bit more !!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> 19sagitta 235/35/19,lowered on eibach pro-kit (soon on koni ss coils ) front spacers 12mm rear 5mm hope this will help you a bit more !!


It is beautiful!!! 

What tires are you running?

And what are the specs on the wheels? 19x8 et45??


Im also thinking about getting eibach springs, How is the ride quality? i guess im afriad that i the ride quality will degrade a lot especial on Chicago roads, with patches and small potholes


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

peterek said:


> It is beautiful!!!
> 
> What tires are you running?
> 
> ...


good year Eagle GT they are pretty good wheels are OEM i think thery are 19/8.5 , ride quality is fine cant tell any difference from stock and i live in michigan so we pretty much have the same roads if you want a mild drop just go with eibach pro-kit youll like it


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> good year Eagle GT they are pretty good wheels are OEM i think thery are 19/8.5 , ride quality is fine cant tell any difference from stock and i live in michigan so we pretty much have the same roads if you want a mild drop just go with eibach pro-kit youll like it


Thanks

I was debating between Eagle GT or General Gmax AS03

looks like Generals have little better reviews.

i was looking at rims from Powerwheelspro.com
and from http://www.pyspeed.com/category-s/780.htm

so many good looking rims , it is so hard to pick one


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

peterek said:


> I'm back! Still can't decide what rims i want!
> and there is new one I like
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Quick -Photoshop Fun


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

peterek said:


> I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> so it is on stock suspension? no rubbing or anything? how is the quality of the ride?
> 
> ...


Those came with hubs correct? Did you have any issues with that?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

baddceo said:


> Those came with hubs correct? Did you have any issues with that?


not sure what you mean?hubs?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, hubcentric rings but i was referring to Frisco's post with the Scirocco 19's


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

So I decided to go with 19" interlagos wrapped with Conti Extreme DWS 235/35/19 total price of$1600 shipping included

what do you guys think?? good choice?

lets hear some opinions, before I send out the payment


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

peterek said:


> So I decided to go with 19" interlagos wrapped with Conti Extreme DWS 235/35/19 total price of$1600 shipping included
> 
> what do you guys think?? good choice?
> 
> lets hear some opinions, before I send out the payment


great coice :beer:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

peterek said:


> So I decided to go with 19" interlagos wrapped with Conti Extreme DWS 235/35/19 total price of$1600 shipping included
> 
> what do you guys think?? good choice?
> 
> lets hear some opinions, before I send out the payment


Where'd you order them from? Same wheels I'm looking at and that sounds like a better price mounted, balanced and shipped than most I've seen.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Powerwheelspro.com

Few ppl on vortex have used them and didnt have any complains so i thought i would give them a try


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Did that include toms?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

baddceo said:


> Did that include toms?


You mean tpms? Nope..


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Curious if you know what the actual rim width is from those guys? They list it as 19x8, 19x8.5, and 19x9 depending on where you look on that page.


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

peterek said:


> Quick -Photoshop Fun


Without Photoshop 










Source: http://www.passatforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=32218&start=25#p305143


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

My search is over!
Went with 19" interlagos reps with 245/35/19 Conti dws

Love it! So much better ride than on my stock 17 with potenzas

And all cost me just $1600!!!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I've decided on these too but can't decide if I should get the Hartmann which is 8.5 or go with the replica on eBay which is 8. Hartmann hcc 305 is 243 on sale normally 285 a wheel and the ones on eBay are only 175. Does the .5 of an inch really make that big of a difference other than weight. My other concern is build quality. Id like to assume the Hartmann is a better product?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

peterek said:


> My search is over!
> Went with 19" interlagos reps with 245/35/19 Conti dws
> 
> Love it! So much better ride than on my stock 17 with potenzas
> ...


Looks good


----------



## DarkoPrime (May 4, 2011)

romney said:


> These are next
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

peterek said:


> My search is over!
> Went with 19" interlagos reps with 245/35/19 Conti dws
> 
> Love it! So much better ride than on my stock 17 with potenzas
> ...


That is pretty much exactly what I want to make mine look like. It looks great!

Are you lowered yet? Hard to tell from the pic posted here.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

InvertedB said:


> That is pretty much exactly what I want to make mine look like. It looks great!
> 
> Are you lowered yet? Hard to tell from the pic posted here.


Not lowered,but gap is smaller comparing to stock 17s


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

peterek said:


> Not lowered,but gap is smaller comparing to stock 17s


Any lowering plans? From snobrdrdan's reviews I'm planning to go Eibach springs for the time being, just seeing if I'm developing a clone out here.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

InvertedB said:


> Any lowering plans? From snobrdrdan's reviews I'm planning to go Eibach springs for the time being, just seeing if I'm developing a clone out here.


Was thinking about this....but my car has 47k miles,soon(around 55k or 60k) i would have to replace shocks so im thinking going with koni coilovers instead oem shocks

Also im really afraid of damaging my front lip if the car would be lowered...

It would look really nice but then i would have to be very careful driving on chiago streets


So i dont know ...still u undecided


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

How are the Achilles Sport ATR tires? I was going to get those tires for my 18" Interlagoswheels, since I was on a budget, but got something else instead cause almost all of the dealers I've called are out of it and it's back ordered for months. I've read lots of good review about it, although, I'd like to hear from someone who have first hand experience.

Love the stance your your car, btw. I still can't believe that it's not lowered :thumbup:.

Apologies for reviving this post!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

peterek said:


> I love it!!!!!!!
> 
> so it is on stock suspension? no rubbing or anything? how is the quality of the ride?
> 
> ...


 I did some homework on this beautiful CC and its there 235/35/19 on DG Springs! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jcf2403 (Jan 13, 2013)

cvillarraga said:


> IMO I would go with 20s i paid 1200 for these w/ tires
> Specs 20x9 et41 245/30/20
> 
> installed


 By any chance do you have a side pic of the rims on your car? I'm looking at a setup with the same offset, rim width and tires and I want to have a visual idea of how flush they are with the fender. Thanks! 

Good choice in rims BTW.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to threadjack but quick question, which Interlagos/Turbine reps would you recommend out of these. Brand/Seller wise.... 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=19"+VW+Turbines&_sacat=0


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

peterek said:


> Not lowered,but gap is smaller comparing to stock 17s


 looks good. i talked to your buddy about buying them. i sent u a PM with my #. 



peterek said:


> My search is over!
> Went with 19" interlagos reps with 245/35/19 Conti dws
> 
> Love it! So much better ride than on my stock 17 with potenzas
> ...


 
check your PM =) 



Jcf2403 said:


> By any chance do you have a side pic of the rims on your car? I'm looking at a setup with the same offset, rim width and tires and I want to have a visual idea of how flush they are with the fender. Thanks!
> 
> Good choice in rims BTW.


 rims look good. use to hate these. really grew on me.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

cvillarraga said:


> IMO I would go with 20s i paid 1200 for these w/ tires
> Specs 20x9 et41 245/30/20
> 
> installed


 link to where u got these with tires for 1200 shipped? =) looks good!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> 19sagitta 235/35/19,lowered on eibach pro-kit (soon on koni ss coils ) front spacers 12mm rear 5mm hope this will help you a bit more !!


 i love this. im looking for hese with tires under a grand shipped if u know anyone selling or if u ever sell etc. looks great!


----------

